# Alpha Watches, Anyone Ordered Recently



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, thinking of ordering this from Alpha:










Has anyone ordered from Alpha recently as I am trying to estimate how long they will taken to deliver. They claim 5 days. The watch is for my wife's birthday. She wants a moon phase watch and the only other option is a Rotary for slightly more money (max budget Â£100) but she prefers the look of the Alpha.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I did but I asked for regular mail. Took a long time for the guy to ship the watch so it got here after almost 2 months 

EMS will be quicker but it also means it will almost certainly find its way automatically into customs. I don't know how British customs usually works but from my experience it can go in and out on the same day or take a lot more.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There's also these, although they aren't truly moon-phase. The Moon and Sun disk operate on a 24h basis as a night/day indicator. The Vostok fits your bill but the Vostok-Europe might be a little bit more expensive.




























These are also great and are true moon-phase watches but the price tag is about twice (or more) what you were thinking about.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't had anything for a while, but in previous occasions (maybe 4 different times) I have gone with their standard included post and the item has arrived after about 5-7 days with no customs probelms.

I have also had the gents version of that alpha and its a nice looking watch - I'd recommend it for that price level.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is a big alpha divers on fleabay that i really like 280831832867 im not sure on the money tho


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, just to be fair, I should add that I've ordered from them several times before the time I've mentioned, always through regular mail, and the watches arrived in 2 to 3 weeks. This last time was an exception on my experience with them but I really have no experience with EMS. And I'm talking about a different destination country also...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> there is a big alpha divers on fleabay that i really like 280831832867 im not sure on the money tho


58 quid shipped if you order through Alpha


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

How good is the lume on the Alpha watches?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I had no idea they were so inexpensive, I had a look on their website.

They have some nice Chrono's including the one you purchased Renato.

When I search further it would appear they used to manufacture reps, I pressume they are now running a more honourable business.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

marillion2 said:


> How good is the lume on the Alpha watches?


About this good...












Dazzer said:


> I had no idea they were so inexpensive, I had a look on their website.
> 
> They have some nice Chrono's including the one you purchased Renato.
> 
> When I search further it would appear they used to manufacture reps, I pressume they are now running a more honourable business.


They probably still do or are connected somehow. Their homages are bordeline homages, you just had to change the logo and you would end up with a replica watch. The chrono you are talking about has a very suspect sterile back, makes me think that they make them on the same place and they go to be printed with all the Rolex stuff on the factory next door...

But what can I say... they are 100 better than Parnis, at least from my experience. They are cheap and fun and the ST19s are certainly very, very good watches, probably the best ones they sell


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Many thanks for all your tips and advice. I will check out the Vostok's too and report back how I get on :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> > there is a big alpha divers on fleabay that i really like 280831832867 im not sure on the money tho
> ...


lovely job cheers mate


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> marillion2 said:
> 
> 
> > How good is the lume on the Alpha watches?
> ...


That looks really nice. I had not looked into Alpha before but that one won me over.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, and it's a pretrty good watch too, with a pretty good movement. More info and pics here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=73334


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've had a number of the Alpha chronographs and would agree that they are good value for money, and that the ST19 is a lovely movement, especially at the price!


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Checked with the missus - she doesnt like the Vostok's so it looks like the Alpha it is. I will probably place an order at the end of the weeks and see how good their service is.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Let us know how you get on and some photos of the new watch too please.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I've ordered from Alpha a couple of times too. As has been mentioned, opting for special delivery seems to increase the chances of you geting hit with customs charges.

Both times i ordered, i declined the special delivery option. Delivery was bang on 10 days each time and no customs charges. :ninja: :clap:

Best luck with your purchase.

Nick


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

revilo said:


> Checked with the missus - she doesnt like the Vostok's so it looks like the Alpha it is. I will probably place an order at the end of the weeks and see how good their service is.


What?? :jawdrop: Not even the Metro??? I would ask for a divorce right there and then!!! Problem solved!! And then I would buy a Metro just for me!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, at least getting the Metro for myself :yes:


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

The missus has just seen this and wants one. Unfortunately it was from 1985 and seems very rare! Nice though


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

revilo said:


> The missus has just seen this and wants one. Unfortunately it was from 1985 and seems very rare! Nice though


Hang on just a minute... so she doesn't like the VE bit she likes that Seiko?? :huh: The VE Metro is almsot the same thing, except for the small detail that it's much nicer!!! Tell her I said the Metro is the way to go and that's that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

you might want to try checking alphas us site rather than the one in hk.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ozdiver said:


> you might want to try checking alphas us site rather than the one in hk.


Do they still exist? I thought they had closed down...


----------



## balla (Jul 31, 2008)

I ordered a watch from Alpha a month or so ago I refused there offer of an extra $18 postage via EMS as it would have been pulled by customs and worse still Parcel force would attempt delivery. Anyhow the watch arrived by normal post in a week which I thought was very good.


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Been told for the $$ a good value. Better if you get one as second owner. Not bought one as yet. Anyone have any QC issues with a crown coming off, or auto movements stopping?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Why should it be better getting one second hand? Because then you'll know it's not a lemon? If so, I don't think that's really an issue because Alpha will sort out the problem...

I had 5 Alphas so far but I haven't kept them for long so I can't speak about the test of time. But for the period I've owned them, I had no problem whatsoever. The Sub GMT I had was impressively accurate, running 4 or 5 seconds fast per day.  The ST19s mechanical chronos are on a league of their own though. It's a movement with enough years of service to prove how good they are. I had two and I also think that overall quality and care are much better than on the cheaper ones. So although they are the most expensive models, I tend to think on them as the best value for money. They have a lot of them, so I can only say this from my experience with 2 chronos, a sub, a sub gmt and a Planet Ocean homage. I really disliked last one but then again I also don't like much the original Omega, so...


----------



## ozdiver (Mar 18, 2012)

Kutusov..meant by buying one pre-owned your paying a lower cost for watch & shipping etc and avoid the hassles/delays of it coming from HK


----------

